# Pavel is huge



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I was trying to find out Pavel's wingspan and standing reach and
found last years measurements from when he went to the
Chicago pre-draft camp.

At 7'5" he weighs 320lbs

His wingspan is about normal at 7'5.75".

His standing reach is 9'8".

That seems pretty high. For example the 7'3" center Ramos
who was selected in this years draft has a standing reach of
9'3.5".

So Pavel's reach is almost 5 inches higher. He is probably going
to need it because I don't think he is going to win any high
jumping contests.

If we could even get a 16" verticle out of him that puts him a foot
above the rim.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

King Kong v.s. Godzilla


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The state of Texas gets bigger every draft. 

If it weren't so huge, there'd be no way it can have 3 7'5" basketball players.


----------



## gdog (Aug 24, 2003)

Wassup with Bradley's shirt, that's straight Ricky-from-Trailer-Park-Boys (if you don't know I pity you).


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

If the Mavs Get Shaq

C-Pavel
PF-S. Bradley
SF-Shaq
SG-Dirk
PG-Finley

-----------

J/K

I think if Pavel develop into a role player not a Star and can play Defense the mavs may win a Ring


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

^^^ Adding onto you point, I would sign SLavko Vranes for like $2 :laugh:

In the photo, Shawn Bradley looks like he's giving Pavel a greasy and i bet he's thinking

This team ain't big enough for us both 7'5 footers


----------



## Ryoga (Aug 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> If we could even get a 16" verticle out of him that puts him a foot
> above the rim.


 he's vertical leap has been measured 20" this year in Treviso and 22.5" at the Chicago PreDraft camp, last year (personal opinion: they measure it in a different way).


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>
> If the Mavs Get Shaq
> 
> C-Pavel
> ...


*lol*


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Steal of the draft. I don't how the front office convinced the Jazz he's worth a 2005 first round pick. Excellent Job, him and Bradley should be fun to see.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

No team really wants Shawn Bradley but our team wants his overseas clone? I'd be impressed if Pavel amounted to anything other than an oversized salary in a few years.

On another note, 

Shawn B
Pavel
Dirk
Howard
Daniels

Try to do anything in this zone... 

I'd much rather see a line up of

A real center who can run the floor, not a white stiff
Dirk
Howard
Daniels
Harris

We'd look like the Nets from a couple years ago with more style.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> No team really wants Shawn Bradley but our team wants his overseas clone? I'd be impressed if Pavel amounted to anything other than an oversized salary in a few years.
> 
> On another note,
> ...


His color is irrelevant. Nobody wants a stiff (White or Black) but
I would like to give this 19 year old some time to develop.

However, I would very happy with Mark Eaton or Rik Smits or
something similar to that type of player.

Nobody think Pavel is going to come in and play like Yao did in his
first year. But we may be able to stick him out there for a few
minutes some games and then maybe in his second/Third year
he may be able to contribute something.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Steal of the draft. I don't how the front office convinced the Jazz he's worth a 2005 first round pick. Excellent Job, him and Bradley should be fun to see.


I agree. As the draft was continuing and I kept hearing the picks
and Pavel kept falling I was praying the Mavs would somehow
make a move to get him.

For a guy projected to go in the top 12, we got him for what will
likely be a pick in the 25-30 range next year. In my mind that is
a steal.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> If the Mavs Get Shaq
> 
> C-Pavel
> ...


I don't like this team. We are too small at the point.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

If Livingston fell to you guys, it would be down right disgusting.


----------



## DaMavsMan13 (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't like this team. We are too small at the point.


Just play Walker as point guard and problem solved. 

:laugh:


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> No team really wants Shawn Bradley but our team wants his overseas clone? I'd be impressed if Pavel amounted to anything other than an oversized salary in a few years.
> 
> On another note,
> ...


Pavel is anything but a stiff, he's all over the place and Raw, but he's not stiff in the least bit.

About his weight though, I heard it on the draft at the time that he was like 260 or 270 or something.

Which is a HUGE difference, from 320. Can anyone confirm his weight?


----------



## Ryoga (Aug 31, 2002)

He's been weighted at 300 in Treviso.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

http://www.weblogsinc.com/common/images/2598506749551474.JPG?0.16245926002973504

Check out that picture of Bradley, Cuban and Pavel.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>allenive21</b>!
> http://www.weblogsinc.com/common/images/2598506749551474.JPG?0.16245926002973504
> 
> Check out that picture of Bradley, Cuban and Pavel.


Is Bradley wearing high heels? He sure looks more than an inch
taller than Pavel.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Cuban looks like a little midget between those two guys. :laugh:


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> Is Bradley wearing high heels? He sure looks more than an inch
> taller than Pavel.


Perhaps Pavel isn't standing up straight and Bradley is, also the camera is angeled a little bit weird so that could account for it as well.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ryoga</b>!
> He's been weighted at 300 in Treviso.


The more I see of him the thinner he looks. Someone posted a pic of him standing next to ming today, he looked in the 250+ range.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

On NBADraft.net it has Pavel at 7'4


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

His weight seems to kinda balloon up and down. He is a lot thinner than he used to be. Look at his face in his nbadraft.net profile compared to how he looks now.

btw...when will he start playing in some summer league games?


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AZwildcats4</b>!
> His weight seems to kinda balloon up and down. He is a lot thinner than he used to be. Look at his face in his nbadraft.net profile compared to how he looks now.
> 
> btw...when will he start playing in some summer league games?


He is going have a minor miniscus tear in his knee repaired along
with the outpatient procedure on his petuatary gland fixed at the
same time. So he will not play for the summer league team for a
couple of weeks. He may join the team toward the end of the 
summer league schedule.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Great, even before season starts hes injured lol.

I hope that he turns out well or else that Cuban has more moves to take this offseason because as it is, the Mavs have so far gotten worse than they have last season whereas almost every other team in the west has gotten better except for the Lakers.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> Great, even before season starts hes injured lol.
> 
> I hope that he turns out well or else that Cuban has more moves to take this offseason because as it is, the Mavs have so far gotten worse than they have last season whereas almost every other team in the west has gotten better except for the Lakers.


I would not exactly say injured like its anything serious. It will
keep him out of the lineup for all of maybe a week. He was going
to have to have the petuatary operation anyway so they are just
taking care of both at the same time.

With him it does not matter anyway. He is 19 and will probably not
see any minutes this year. Especially since the Mavs like the
7 ft Congo player Mbenga. Mbenga is 4 years older and it much
more ready to contribute than Pavel.

The Mavs will look for Pavel to contribute in a couple of years but
probably not before.

It remains to be seen if the Mavs are worse than last season. The
biggest problem of course was defense. They have lost two very
good offensive players in Jamison and Nash. They also happen to
be two of the worse defenders on the team. They still have alot
of fire power:

Dirk, Finley, Walker, Stackhouse, Daniels, Howard

We have two young really good players on the rise still Daniels
and Howard. We have a young guy who looks great in Summer
league in Devin Harris.

Clearly I don't think the Mavs are done making moves and until
everything shakes out it is impossible to say if the Mavs are worse.

So far only the teams that have cap room have been able to
annouce deals. Once the 14th rolls around the other teams that
are waiting until the signing period opens to do thier deals will
start making things happen.

Even if the Mavs do nothing else (which is unlikely) whether they
are worse or not is not really clear. Other teams in the West do
appear to have improved but the Lakers may be down in the West.


----------



## Ryoga (Aug 31, 2002)

Pavel is FOR SURE in the 300 pounds zone, that weigth is totally consistant with the one of all the other players I've seen live


----------

